# New Shuttle company in Salmon Idaho



## go350125 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rafters left stranded by Wild River Shuttles on the Main and Middle Fork of the Salmon River


Many people have had issues working with one specific shuttle company, and It has gotten so bad that the Forest Service has stepped in to warn rafters.




www.kivitv.com








Wild River Shuttles said:


> Now there is one more option for your Middle Fork or Main Salmon river shuttle. Affordable prices,knowledge of Idaho roads and back country and friendly staff. Wild River Shuttles is ready to take your reservation today for your upcoming river adventure. So call us today at 208-303-0803 we would be happy to here from you.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I was thinking of that original post they made…now that they’ve turned out to be total loons.


----------



## Riversticker (6 mo ago)

I work for Idaho Adventures in Salmon...we got a call from some boaters on the river about stranded vehicles...Drove to boundary waters and picked up 5 vehicles and shuttled them back to the takeout to help fix this mess. Got home at 4:30 am this morning and then turned around and ran a raft trip at 8 am haha...I'm exhausted, but if any of you need a reliable shuttle for the Middle Fork...Idaho Adventures has your back!









Rafting Idahos Salmon River- Idaho Adventures


Whitewater rafting on Idaho's Salmon river since 1973. Exciting rapids, beautiful views, and delicious meals to compliment your Adventure.



www.idahoadventures.com


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

This post did not age well.


----------

